# Passed My 3rd Gup Test Today



## Lynne (Nov 22, 2008)

Gee, I had fretted so much over the spinning hook kick.  True, I've checked the internet and there are about three versions of the kick.  In our dojang, we shoot it back at an angle and then hook the lower leg, breaking with the heel.  I have seen where some people are making a huge circular motion.  That's what I was doing until one of my black belt classmates helped me after class on Thursday night.  She said that was a common mistake and if I made a big circle instead of shooting the leg out I would lose momentum and probably not break the board.

I did miss on the first try.  I was too far away from the board.  Even if I'd been close I would have missed.  I forgot to look at the board!

The second try my heel went through the board like it was butter.  I snapped it almost exactly in half.  One of my classmates pointed out that my board was heavy and filled with resin.  Glad I didn't notice the board too closely before breaking or I would have been psyched out by the darker color!  Sometimes, I wonder why we use "bad" boards but I guess it doesn't matter in the more powerful techniques.

To be honest, I think breaking with the spinning hook kick is easier than breaking with a jump front kick.  It could be that I've focused more on the spinning hook kick and took the jump front kick for granted (at 4th gup).

So, now on to the Passei forms, sleeve grips, new hand combinations, new Chil-Sung forms, and assisting teachers in class.  I'm really excited about the new material but have trepidation about teaching children.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 22, 2008)

Lynne said:


> Gee, I had fretted so much over the spinning hook kick. True, I've checked the internet and there are about three versions of the kick. In our dojang, we shoot it back at an angle and then hook the lower leg, breaking with the heel. I have seen where some people are making a huge circular motion. That's what I was doing until one of my black belt classmates helped me after class on Thursday night. She said that was a common mistake and if I made a big circle instead of shooting the leg out I would lose momentum and probably not break the board.
> 
> I did miss on the first try. I was too far away from the board. Even if I'd been close I would have missed. I forgot to look at the board!
> 
> ...


 
Congratulations! I always felt that learning never stops, and the help you give in class, and the teaching of kids will only enhance your own martial arts experience. Good luck.


----------



## MJS (Nov 22, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Lynne (Nov 22, 2008)

seasoned said:


> Congratulations! I always felt that learning never stops, and the help you give in class, and the teaching of kids will only enhance your own martial arts experience. Good luck.


 Thanks for your comments, seasoned.  I hope no one misunderstands me when I say trepidation.  I look forward to working with the children.  At the same time, I know it can be a challenge, too.  It will be a new experience, a different environment, some unexpected situations.  I do want to teach one day


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 22, 2008)

*way to go lynn!!! *


----------



## exile (Nov 22, 2008)

Congratulations, Lynne. Onward and upward... a successful test is _always_ worth a major celebration.


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 22, 2008)

Lynne, 

WOW, congratulations!  I know that I only know you from the internet, but I remember when you had just started and were here talking to us....so I am proud of you!  Great accomplishment.  See, we all told you that you'd get it and it would come to you!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 23, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well done!! I'm sure you will be great with the kids! if you've had to struggle with techniques yourself it makes it easier to understand others problems and find ways to help them! 
i used to envy those talented flexible people who learn everything straight off and 'perform' perfectly now I realise the struggle to learn is itself a good teacher and makes you a better martial artist! Well done again!


----------



## Drac (Nov 23, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Lynne (Nov 23, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Well done!! I'm sure you will be great with the kids! if you've had to struggle with techniques yourself it makes it easier to understand others problems and find ways to help them!
> i used to envy those talented flexible people who learn everything straight off and 'perform' perfectly now I realise the struggle to learn is itself a good teacher and makes you a better martial artist! Well done again!


 Every once in awhile, I see someone who is immensely talented and am amazed.  A lot of these people took gymnastics for years, too.  Or they took ballet for years and have incredible flexibilty and balance.  Of they have a Tang Soo Do gene.  Pffft! 

I do struggle every now and then.  That's a good thing.  I think it keeps us humble (at least me).  I actually find most classes a challenge in some way.

I remember struggling with most kicks in some way.  They all feel awkward at first.  The side kick was painful and weird.  The hook kick was a challenge at first for sure.  The outside/inside defensive kick definitely challenged my balance.  I remember how hard it was to learn to square my shoulders (sometimes I catch myself with them not squared even now - ugh). 

We have things to learn in teaching the children I hadn't thought about - they might urinate in their pants when you ask them to do something.  They are often frightened enough to do so.  We can't touch them other than with a finger to move their arm up or down (if too high or too low for a certain punch/strike).  I can't touch their shoulders to turn them for a side block or back stance.  So, I will be demonstrating which will definitely help me lock-in techniques.  (We are required to attend SWAT classes every month - see, I've been listening to all of my daughter's classes.)


----------



## Drac (Nov 23, 2008)

Lynne said:


> We can't touch them other than with a finger to move their arm up or down (if too high or too low for a certain punch/strike). I can't touch their shoulders to turn them for a side block or back stance. So, I will be demonstrating which will definitely help me lock-in techniques. (We are required to attend SWAT classes every month - see, I've been listening to all of my daughter's classes.)


 
Without sounding like an idiot..Who set these rules??


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 23, 2008)

We have things to learn in teaching the children I hadn't thought about - they might urinate in their pants when you ask them to do something. They are often frightened enough to do so. We can't touch them other than with a finger to move their arm up or down (if too high or too low for a certain punch/strike). I can't touch their shoulders to turn them for a side block or back stance. So, I will be demonstrating which will definitely help me lock-in techniques. (We are required to attend SWAT classes every month - see, I've been listening to all of my daughter's classes.)

Lynne I have never before heard of this, none od the childern I get are fighten, if anything they want to try to many things.

Can't touch them to move them why is that? As lonf as you are being professional who cares? Sorry some of this just sounds as being paranoid as hell.


----------



## Lynne (Nov 23, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> We have things to learn in teaching the children I hadn't thought about - they might urinate in their pants when you ask them to do something. They are often frightened enough to do so. We can't touch them other than with a finger to move their arm up or down (if too high or too low for a certain punch/strike). I can't touch their shoulders to turn them for a side block or back stance. So, I will be demonstrating which will definitely help me lock-in techniques. (We are required to attend SWAT classes every month - see, I've been listening to all of my daughter's classes.)
> 
> Lynne I have never before heard of this, none od the childern I get are fighten, if anything they want to try to many things.
> 
> Can't touch them to move them why is that? As lonf as you are being professional who cares? Sorry some of this just sounds as being paranoid as hell.


 You know, I've worked with children in kingergarten and I used to work with them in church.  I never knew them to be frightened.  I mean, they used to run up to me and hug me, even the boys.  I'm not aware of anyone who was frightened and pottied in their pants.

However, in martial arts classes, I guess that's a different environment.  I won't be allowed to hug a kid and say "good job." I can only say good job.

We have 3 and 4 year olds and apparently they are frightened easily?  I saw one little fellow leave in tears recently.  He was back a week later.  The first time was frigtening for him.  Lots of kids (16 white belts plus orange and yellow, maybe 30 kids or more...very, very loud in the dojang.  Four or more instructors shouting to be heard amongst "kihaps."  I am to understand, though, that it is our height that's more imposing than anything. (I suspect the noise has a lot to do with it when the kids are new - it's so loud I want to run out myself - my husband cannot stand to be in the dojang during kids classes.)

As far as not touching, I guess the school is fearful of lawsuits and are just protecting themselves.  I can understand not hugging or even not patting on the back.  But I would think it would be so helpful to be able to turn a shoulder with both of my hands or move a leg into the right position, etc.

That could be an interesting thread itself - now I'm curious if instructors touch students at other schools.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 23, 2008)

We have 3 and 4 year olds and apparently they are frightened easily? I saw one little fellow leave in tears recently. He was back a week later. The first time was frigtening for him. Lots of kids (16 white belts plus orange and yellow...very, very loud in the dojang. Four or more instructors shouting to be heard amongst "kihaps." I am to understand, though, that it is our height that's more imposing than anything. (I suspect the noise has a lot to do with it when the kids are new - it's so loud I want to run out myself - my husband cannot stand to be in the dojang during kids classes.)

Lynne we teach or I should say my wife and believe me I have never had any of these problems, maybe kids just love us. At antrate you must follow the instructor ways of doing things. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 23, 2008)

The only thing we do is if we have to tie a child belt up for them is to face the child towards the parents so they can see what we are doing otherwise we just use commonsense. 
We don't have classes as big as yours, we have probably a maixmum of ten to twelve in the 4-7 age groups class. it's a fun class for them, we play MA games and we all enjoy ourselves. The next class is the 7 year old upwards where things are more disciplined but still I hope fun for the kids. I tend not to allow noise lol. When I say quiet I mean it and they know it, I was taught to use my voice by a very good sergeant major, not shouting but projecting in a commanding manner lol!


----------



## Lynne (Nov 23, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> The only thing we do is if we have to tie a child belt up for them is to face the child towards the parents so they can see what we are doing otherwise we just use commonsense.
> We don't have classes as big as yours, we have probably a maixmum of ten to twelve in the 4-7 age groups class. it's a fun class for them, we play MA games and we all enjoy ourselves. The next class is the 7 year old upwards where things are more disciplined but still I hope fun for the kids. I tend not to allow noise lol. When I say quiet I mean it and they know it, I was taught to use my voice by a very good sergeant major, not shouting but projecting in a commanding manner lol!


 
I think the class sizes make it difficult for the instructors.  All it takes is one goof-off to disrupt an entire group.  Sometimes the instructors have 7 or 8 kids or more and we have a lot of red belt children assisting in classes.  It might not do for red belt children to physically assist the other children. They might get too rough or even impatient.

Generally, New Yorkers have a different mindset than southerners.  In the south, most of us would not blow our car horn at people to prod them to go at a green light.  Here, they blow the horns before the light even turns green.  Some of the population here are wound more tightly and tend to be rude.  I suspect they would be more inclined to litigation.  Even the Christians are strange at church.  The friendliness is not genuine.  Handshakes are limp and cold and smiles do not go to the eyes.  Very different.


----------



## Lynne (Nov 23, 2008)

Just to clarify - the above negative statements are not true all of the time and for all people, of course!


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 23, 2008)

Drac said:


> Without sounding like an idiot..Who set these rules??


Someone who's more concerned with not having complaints of possible sexual abuse than teaching properly.

There are times when the only way to get someone to understand a motion is to touch them, and to move them through the motion.  You can't always get it across with a "watch me; do it this way" -- you sometimes have to move that hand.

Personally -- I've never seen a kid piss him/herself because they were asked to do something.  And if they are going to -- they're too immature to be learning martial arts!

Some of the "teaching kids" stuff Lynne is describing is just weird and bizarre!


----------



## JoelD (Nov 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Lynne. Nice job.

Just got to learn the first half of Yuk Ro Cho Dan (Du Mun) myslef the other day, very fun and challenging form. Do you guys do the Yuk Ros? I forget if you ever mentioned as i can only recall you mentioning the Chil Sungs.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Nov 23, 2008)

Congrats! Tang Soo!


----------



## Little Tiger (Nov 23, 2008)

Good Job!!


Morgan


----------



## morph4me (Nov 23, 2008)

Congratulations Lynn, well done.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2008)

Great news!


----------



## Lynne (Nov 24, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Someone who's more concerned with not having complaints of possible sexual abuse than teaching properly.
> 
> There are times when the only way to get someone to understand a motion is to touch them, and to move them through the motion. You can't always get it across with a "watch me; do it this way" -- you sometimes have to move that hand.
> 
> ...


 We do have little ones - 3 years old, I think.  I'm not surprised that 3- and 4-year olds lose control of their bodily functions.  They can learn to kick, I've seen them.

We do have a very large school and there are bound to be some litigous persons.  You know, I recall one instructor telling me that parents have approached the dojang area because their children were being corrected (they fussed at the instructor).  As far as I know, the instructor was just telling the kid to behave or they'd have to sit out.  I think I can understand why our Sa Ba Nim doesn't allowed much touching of the children.  Maybe the instructors are allowed to touch more so, I don't know.


----------



## Lynne (Nov 24, 2008)

JoelD said:


> Congratulations, Lynne. Nice job.
> 
> Just got to learn the first half of Yuk Ro Cho Dan (Du Mun) myslef the other day, very fun and challenging form. Do you guys do the Yuk Ros? I forget if you ever mentioned as i can only recall you mentioning the Chil Sungs.


 Hi Joel,

Yes, we do the Yuk Ro's.  I won't be learning Yuk Ro's until I'm black belt.  As part of black belt club, we do have to learn the Chil-Sungs.  We learned Chil-Sung E first because it's easier.  I need to learn the rest of Chil-Sung Il.  I will be learning Chil-Sung Sam over the next 6 months (for 3rd gup).  It will be challenging but fun!


----------

